# Yo Zuri 3d shrimp



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Has anyone used them, and what did ya think?


----------



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

I have not used one yet, and they do look good but the only place I have seen them so far is bass pro but 15$ a shrimp seems a bit much to me


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I really like the Pin's minnow. The price difference of DOA shrimp they need to be alot better or its a waste of money.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

dang I would hate to lose that lure!


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

minkmaster said:


> I really like the Pin's minnow. The price difference of DOA shrimp they need to be alot better or its a waste of money.


 The pins minnow works great as long as the spanish aren't around, they cost to much to use.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

The spanish cut you off pretty quick????


----------



## bayboy (Mar 20, 2011)

what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 15 dollars i'm not even inclined to _TRY_ them


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

U ever figure out how much a trip costs? An extra 20 is the difference between success orfailure because they work great then sign me up. I am not rich but I lack time tp fish tbe ocean more than money.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

minkmaster said:


> U ever figure out how much a trip costs? An extra 20 is the difference between success orfailure because they work great then sign me up. I am not rich but I lack time tp fish tbe ocean more than money.


At that price, why not use the real thing?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

aroundthehorn said:


> At that price, why not use the real thing?


Yep.:thumbsup:


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

The reason I don't like live bait is catfish drive me crazy. Not as bad on artificials.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Well if you are fishing an artificial only tournament...

Jim


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

So to the original question, has anyone ever used one?


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

i have used it and compared it to the DOA shrimp when fish for flounder. i used the DOA and it out fished the yo zuri 8 doormats to 0 so dont even waste your money.it looks real good tho.


----------



## bluey (Sep 5, 2009)

ordered myself 3 of them. My buddies and I usually go with the Gulp when fishing our semi annual trip to Everglades City. This time I will have my secret weapon (yo-zuri 3D shrimps - can't tell you the colors!) Hope it works and I get a great story out of it


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

bluey said:


> ordered myself 3 of them. My buddies and I usually go with the Gulp when fishing our semi annual trip to Everglades City. This time I will have my secret weapon (yo-zuri 3D shrimps - can't tell you the colors!) Hope it works and I get a great story out of it


Speaking of Everglades City I was just there 2 weeks ago and when targeting reds I noticed that a pink pompano jig was killing them give this a try the next time you go.:thumbsup:


----------

